# "Secret Wood" pen blank ideas



## mikepet (Mar 6, 2018)

I was recently inspired to try some pens based on the "secret wood" rings and pendants.   Since we have a tube running through, it is kind of hard to make a landscape, but you can still utilize some of the basic ideas.
These are:
-- Use of splintered or rough cut wood.
-- Transparent/translucent resin.
-- Combo of wood and resin.
-- Use of decorative elements.

 Here are the three that I did as samples.  I was pretty happy with them.
First was opaque and the next two I tried decorating the tube with paint and colored sand and glitter and stuff.  The final one I used a basic pen kit and made it extra long (thus the custom cap since I had no more tube!)  Then I used mostly clear resin mixed with swirls of colored resin.

Making the blanks for these is pretty easy and worth trying out.
As you can see from the pictures, I take a pen blank and either break it, splintering it, OR cut it and use some method of distressing it to make it uneven such as a chisel or vibrating tool or cutting wheel.

You then drill the wood and go ahead and insert the tube(s) and use duct tape to make a boat to hold the resin.  Make sure to cover up the tube entrances well!   
Then you can easily do the pouring of resin in whatever colors or swirleys that you desire.

I have not seen any pens like these, although I am sure something similar has been done before. But hopefully someone finds these interesting and gives it a shot.


----------



## PatrickR (Mar 6, 2018)

Very cool. I’ll add this to my list. Thanks for sharing.


----------

